# di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko



## DaveFM

Can someone please translate these sentances from I believe Tagalog? I tried online translators but couldn't figure it out.

di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko. gusto kong lalaki si angi na may malapitan sya sa lahat na panahon.

Thanks!


----------



## Scherle

DaveFM said:


> Can someone please translate these sentances from I believe Tagalog? I tried online translators but couldn't figure it out.
> 
> di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko. gusto kong lalaki si angi na may malapitan sya sa lahat na panahon.
> 
> Thanks!


 Hello Dave!

di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko.I can't turn my back on the one I love. gusto kong lalaki si angi na may malapitan sya sa lahat na panahon. (Iam not sure with this. It is very confusing)

I hope it helps.


----------



## Chigurh

DaveFM said:


> Can someone please translate these sentances from I believe Tagalog? I tried online translators but couldn't figure it out.
> 
> di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko. gusto kong lalaki si angi na may malapitan sya sa lahat na panahon.
> 
> Thanks!



di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko. _I can't turn my back on those I love._


gusto kong lalaki si angi na may malapitan sya sa lahat na(ng?) panahon. (this one's confusing) if I assume "angi" is a name, it would be something like _I'd like Angi to be a boy so that he'd have something to be close to(or come close to) in all the seasons/time_


----------



## nahash

Chigurh said:


> di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko. _I can't turn my back on those I love._
> 
> 
> gusto kong lalaki si angi na may malapitan sya sa lahat na(ng?) panahon. (this one's confusing) if I assume "angi" is a name, it would be something like _I'd like Angi to be a boy so that he'd have something to be close to(or come close to) in all the seasons/time_


 

hi
di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko.
>I can't turn back myself to those i love
gusto kong lalaki si angi na may malapitan sya sa lahat na(ng?) panahon. 
correction on second sentence (gusto kong lumaki si Angi na may malapitan sa lahat ng panahon)
>I want angi to grow up with someone/somebody to count on every now and then.


----------



## tanzhang

DaveFM said:


> Can someone please translate these sentances from I believe Tagalog? I tried online translators but couldn't figure it out.
> 
> di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko. gusto kong lalaki si angi na may malapitan sya sa lahat na panahon.
> 
> Thanks!



ok,

'Di ko kayang tumalikod sa mga minamahal ko.
I cannot turn my back on those that I love

Gusto kong lalaki si Angi
( I like Angi [a man I like])

na may malapitan s'ya sa lahat ng panahon
( so[that] he has someone to be close to in the means of time.)


----------

